# DVD vs. Blu-Ray vs. DivX



## ElectroRob (14. Mai 2010)

Wie steht ihr zu dem Thema?
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich früher mene Filme aus dem Netz gezogen habe. 
Irgendwann war ich dann aber doch von der schlechten Bild- und vor allem der schlechten Tonqualität enttäuscht.
Das Medium DVD hat mich eigentlich nie so wirklich interessiert, ich habe lediglich 4 Original DVDs.
Was mich dann aber total erwischt hat, war das Medium Blu-Ray. 
Als ich bei einem Bekannten eine Blu-Ray gesehen habe, war mir klar sowas will ich auch.
So fing es dann an, erst eine Heimkinoanlage gekauft, und jetzt werden immer mehr Blu-Rays gekauft. 
Mittlerweile sind es 186 Filme und es werden immer mehr.
Hier mal meine Filmdatenbank: <swusch>
Wie sieht es bei euch aus, habt ihr auch eine ordentlich Sammlung, oder wird noch gesaugt/gestreamt?


----------



## Knallfix (14. Mai 2010)

Nur Originale.
Früher auch gesaugtes aber dann kam mal ein Brief und ... ^^
Kaufe aber nicht jeden "Scheiss" sondern nur ausgewählte Perlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest wird ausgeliehen.
Ausserdem habe ich mittlerweile einiges Geld in die Anlage gesteckt und da miese Rips oder Streams zu gucken wäre ... naja, könnte ich mir den Film auch auf dem Handy angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Mai 2010)

Könnte ja nen riesen Zufall sein *hust*
Aber kann es sein, das jeder deiner Threads nur das selbe Ziel hat?
Bekommst du in irgendeiner Art und Weise Cash, wenn man auf deine Seite geht?


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2010)

Lass die Werbethreads bitte...


----------

